# Deland M-T Bottle Collectors Club 40th Anniversary Antique Bottle & Insulator Show



## stumpknocker (Feb 17, 2010)

The Deland M-T Bottle Collectors Club Presents Their
 40th Anniversary Antique Bottle & Insulator Show
 Location is SR44 & I-4 at the Volusia County Fairgrounds (exit 118) March 19 & 20, 2010.
 Dealer set up 2-4 PM Friday. 
 Fee for early buyers Friday 3:00-7:00 pm and 7:30-9:00am Saturday is $20. 
 Regular Show Admission and parking for all buyers on Saturday 9:00AM to 3:00 PM is Free.
 (150 Sales Tables will be available for this show)
 For Show Info please Contact: 
 Show Chairman: Brian Hoblick  
 Email: hoblick@aol.com Phone: 386-804-9635
 Asst Show Chairman:  Louise Oâ€™Quinn
 Phone: 386-943-2766 
 WWW.M-TBOTTLECLUB.COM  
 PLEASE CHECK US OUT!!!!!!!!


----------



## buriedtreasuretime (Feb 17, 2010)

Bottle shows and sales: Do you guys forget that this web subscription gets a very wide viewing and it sure would be nice if you would post the city and the state that your show is happening in so that maybe others like me might want to come have a look and maybe even buy!  Thanks


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 17, 2010)

We offer every year a fun, fantastic, and layed back atmosphere Annual Bottle Show at the Deland, Florida, Volusia County Fairgrounds every third weekend in March. With this annual event we invite collectors to get together for a great time over two days to trade, sell and tell their stories about bottle hunting, digging and collecting.


----------

